# Vintage Dresser



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking for suggestions on a product for this. I have it all primed with pigmented shellac. It's at my shop and I have both airless sprayers and conventional hvlp setup. Preferably something waterborne. My ventilation is not the best.. Oh and I'm in Canada.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Try Duralaq. See if your bm store can get it in.

You can be my Guinea pig.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

IDK, but fix that ding on the front left corner!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

General finishes milk paint + glaze


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> General finishes milk paint + glaze


+the high performance flat would seal this up nice.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mug said:


> +the high performance flat would seal this up nice.


Unfortunately I cant get GF in Newfoundland. May I also mention that she (the designer) wants it in either a Matte finish or High Gloss, in the colour BM Van Dusen Blue..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> IDK, but fix that ding on the front left corner!


Ha. Good eye Joe. Yes, the primer brought out a bunch of imperfections. I'm on it!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> Try Duralaq. See if your bm store can get it in.
> 
> You can be my Guinea pig.


That's what I was thinking. My local BM store does carry the Lenmar. Can they tint that to any colour? And does it come in a matte or high gloss?


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

How do you all get rid of the impressions left from the old handles? Such as in the middle picture. On my recent project I used 90 minute drywall mud and sanded smooth. Looks great. But I'm concerned that it won't be hard enough. Know what I mean? Before I primed it, it would scratch easy. Maybe after primer and 2 (or 3 ) coats of Advance it will be hard enough. It's good enough for walls so i figured why not for doors.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

There's always wood filler.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Unfortunately I cant get GF in Newfoundland. May I also mention that she (the designer) wants it in either a Matte finish or High Gloss, in the colour BM Van Dusen Blue..


That flat isn't really a "flat" but man your hands are tied!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> That's what I was thinking. My local BM store does carry the Lenmar. Can they tint that to any colour? And does it come in a matte or high gloss?


Yes they can tint the duralaq. Up to each individual store to do so though


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wondering if this would be a good project to try the high gloss "Command " on... Should probably test out the marring with that product first. Heard it has great blocking properties.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Scuff-x would probably work well too


finishesbykevyn said:


> Wondering if this would be a good project to try the high gloss "Command " on... Should probably test out the marring with that product first. Heard it has great blocking properties.


Have you got the Command yet over there? My BM store has been talking about it but I don't think it's available here yet. Looking forward to trying it and comparing it to Scuff-x and Advance


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Scuff-x would probably work well too
> 
> 
> Have you got the Command yet over there? My BM store has been talking about it but I don't think it's available here yet. Looking forward to trying it and comparing it to Scuff-x and Advance


I had considered ScuffX but it doesn't come in high gloss. Have also heard that things stick to the tops even after a while. Just not sure if it's designed for furniture..Command is not in the stores here quite yet, but my Rep has some for me to play around with. Suposively its to compete with Breakthrough.. Hopefully the 250 version..fingers crossed. Drys in 15mins, recoat in 1 hr..


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got back from my paint store. I asked them again if they'd even heard of Command, but they haven't heard a thing whatsoever. Also asked them about the reformulation of the other lines of BM, but all they'd heard was that Aura was getting modified and they had no details on what was going to happen to it.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just got back from my paint store. I asked them again if they'd even heard of Command, but they haven't heard a thing whatsoever. Also asked them about the reformulation of the other lines of BM, but all they'd heard was that Aura was getting modified and they had no details on what was going to happen to it.


Do you know if your store will tint cabinet coat?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Masterwork said:


> Do you know if your store will tint cabinet coat?


No idea. Don't do much cabinet work as I don't have a shop. I'm not even sure they stock it as I don't remember seeing it there. Due to location, I get my paint from the paint department at Home Hardware. It's either that or Rona or Canadian Tire. lol.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh, I thought there was a BM there.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Masterwork said:


> Oh, I thought there was a BM there.


Nope, closest one is in Southampton or down your way in Goderich. Personally, I love dealing with the folks at Home Hardware. The paint staff don't move around from one department to another and they're very knowledgeable and easy to deal with. Now getting pro grade equipment is another story. For that, I have to travel elsewhere for anything other than the basics.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just got back from my paint store. I asked them again if they'd even heard of Command, but they haven't heard a thing whatsoever. Also asked them about the reformulation of the other lines of BM, but all they'd heard was that Aura was getting modified and they had no details on what was going to happen to it.


Regal has already been modified, the new bases start with N551/N547. Command and new Aura will be around sometime next month last I heard, Aura will have a new label to easily differentiate... Aura and regal are no longer zero voc products. Natura is going away as well.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just got back from my paint store. I asked them again if they'd even heard of Command, but they haven't heard a thing whatsoever. Also asked them about the reformulation of the other lines of BM, but all they'd heard was that Aura was getting modified and they had no details on what was going to happen to it.


----------



## Jesse rugg (Feb 23, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Looking for suggestions on a product for this. I have it all primed with pigmented shellac. It's at my shop and I have both airless sprayers and conventional hvlp setup. Preferably something waterborne. My ventilation is not the best.. Oh and I'm in Canada.


 We would use lacquer here in Oregon but I will often use Canadian cloverdale renaissance when odor is an issue.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

cardgunner said:


> How do you all get rid of the impressions left from the old handles? Such as in the middle picture. On my recent project I used 90 minute drywall mud and sanded smooth. Looks great. But I'm concerned that it won't be hard enough. Know what I mean? Before I primed it, it would scratch easy. Maybe after primer and 2 (or 3 ) coats of Advance it will be hard enough. It's good enough for walls so i figured why not for doors.


I definitely wouldn't use joint compound. It is soft like you state. We use Bondo or ready patch. Both may require two coats though.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

finishesbykevyn said:


> View attachment 111510


I just heard about this stuff and am dying to try it too. Haven't been to the store yet to ask. Can't wait to hear feedback.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Respec said:


> I just heard about this stuff and am dying to try it too. Haven't been to the store yet to ask. Can't wait to hear feedback.


 Just sprayed this dresser with it plus a couple sample doors.. Will give my results / feedback soon...


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok. Dresser is finished. Sprayed with the high-gloss Command. I have mixed feelings. I will give a few opinions, but will give a bigger review on the other "Command" Thread when all my results/thoughts are in. I sprayed this with a combination of Hvlp 1.4 tip and airless 310fflp. There was a lot of details on this unit and I felt an airless was too aggressive for the whole thing.
On the plus side, it sprayed really well from the hvlp with minimal thinning. It was almost to runny for the airless. I had to move really fast. My tips may have been worn though also. My biggest beef is that it wanted to fisheye on me really bad from the hvlp. Mostly OK after a few coats, but still annoying. I think waterborne urethanes are just fussy in general? It seemed to fisheye more over the BIN shellac, so maybe an incompatibility issue? Not so much over the Stix. Did a final coat on the top with my airless so it could flow out. Over all it looks good, but if you zoom in, you can see a few fisheyes on the top even after 4 coats.. 
The finish feels pretty darn tough but not bullet proof..yet anyway. Not like a true polyurethane. Maybe after 30 days. Plus side, you can do multiple coats in a day with the 1 hr. recoat time and very quick blocking, so can probably wrap with plastic the next day for transport.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ok. Dresser is finished. Sprayed with the high-gloss Command. I have mixed feelings. I will give a few opinions, but will give a bigger review on the other "Command" Thread when all my results/thoughts are in. I sprayed this with a combination of Hvlp 1.4 tip and airless 310fflp. There was a lot of details on this unit and I felt an airless was too aggressive for the whole thing.
> On the plus side, it sprayed really well from the hvlp with minimal thinning. It was almost to runny for the airless. I had to move really fast. My tips may have been worn though also. My biggest beef is that it wanted to fisheye on me really bad from the hvlp. Mostly OK after a few coats, but still annoying. I think waterborne urethanes are just fussy in general? It seemed to fisheye more over the BIN shellac, so maybe an incompatibility issue? Not so much over the Stix. Did a final coat on the top with my airless so it could flow out. Over all it looks good, but if you zoom in, you can see a few fisheyes on the top even after 4 coats..
> The finish feels pretty darn tough but not bullet proof..yet anyway. Not like a true polyurethane. Maybe after 30 days. Plus side, you can do multiple coats in a day with the 1 hr. recoat time and very quick blocking, so can probably wrap with plastic the next day for transport.








Corotech COMMAND | Benjamin Moore


A unique waterborne acrylic urethane that is quick-drying and versatile enough to coat virtually any substrate.




www.benjaminmoore.com


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Corotech COMMAND | Benjamin Moore
> 
> 
> A unique waterborne acrylic urethane that is quick-drying and versatile enough to coat virtually any substrate.
> ...


The datasheet is pretty non descriptive but I don't think this product is real compatible with shellac primers..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The datasheet is pretty non descriptive but I don't think this product is real compatible with shellac primers..


Ya, it's very possible. Pretty impressive resume all the same. I look forward to testing it out on other stuff like front doors etc.


----------

